# Trifecta Tune Issue



## GVR4 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have tried calling and nobody has answered the phone. I would like to get the correct tune. Who do I need to talk to? I assumed someone from BNR would've commented. :uhh:


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Did you get the budget tune? The Budget Tune does not have separate options for Eco/Performance


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pull the battery and let the car reset. My tune didn't do much till I recent the ECU. Then stock and race were clear as day after 3100 rpms. Go 2nd gear and hold 3200 rpms with CC switch on. Once you are there flick it off and the tune should kick in. This is as long as you got select a tune and not budget as stated above.


----------



## GVR4 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you I will give it a try. I do have the selectable tune. Just checked.


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

We really need a trifecta info sticky. My 2012 has an eco tune. I was told that the performance tune was enabled by moving the gear selector to "M", and eco was in "standard auto. Turns out the cruise control (on), and standard auto are BOTH eco, and "M" and or cruise off is performance mode.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

poodok said:


> We really need a trifecta info sticky. My 2012 has an eco tune. I was told that the performance tune was enabled by moving the gear selector to "M", and eco was in "standard auto. Turns out the cruise control (on), and standard auto are BOTH eco, and "M" and or cruise off is performance mode.


What year? 11-12 software was easier to manipulate m mode in autos but 13-14 refresh send tune to the CC switch.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Straight from an email with trifecta (through BNR):

The boost level in Eco mode may reach the same levels as Performance mode, but will require more throttle input to do so. The Eco mode is designed to assist the driver in not commanding as much boost under “normal” driving conditions, but if you use a lot of pedal in Eco mode, it will still go to similar boost levels, depending on locale, and other environmental conditions.

Makes a lot of sense and I don't think this point was made very clear, but it's nice to know why we are seeing the same boost levels.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Interesting only bc I have a 6M and my car seemed to surge when accelerating. I typically drive around in "Eco" mode with the Cruise Control On. A point was brought up that using 89 octane instead of 93 octane caused this. I have since removed the tune bc it was surging like this but reconsidering to reinstall only bc I have been using premium most the summer and There is definitely a performance/MPG diff between 89 and 93. Only thing I am concerned about is: Is it OK to tune/detune and tune again? Or will that mess with the ECM?


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

As far as I know there is no problem with tuning/detuning. 

The way I look at is installing a program to the ecu. Let's say you have a laptop and decide that you're going to install and uninstall Microsoft Word 100 times, there won't be any negative effects to the laptop for doing so. The only thing that changes is whether you have the program uploaded or not.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Patman said:


> Interesting only bc I have a 6M and my car seemed to surge when accelerating. I typically drive around in "Eco" mode with the Cruise Control On. A point was brought up that using 89 octane instead of 93 octane caused this. I have since removed the tune bc it was surging like this but reconsidering to reinstall only bc I have been using premium most the summer and There is definitely a performance/MPG diff between 89 and 93. Only thing I am concerned about is: Is it OK to tune/detune and tune again? Or will that mess with the ECM?


Hate to say it, but that surge was likely because of running 89 on a tune for 91+ octane. That little bit of extra knock resistance does matter, even running a more conservative tune.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Austin9991 said:


> As far as I know there is no problem with tuning/detuning.
> 
> The way I look at is installing a program to the ecu. Let's say you have a laptop and decide that you're going to install and uninstall Microsoft Word 100 times, there won't be any negative effects to the laptop for doing so. The only thing that changes is whether you have the program uploaded or not.


Thx 
My thoughts also but wasn't sure. They do create the tune with an entire back up old "OS" of the before tune that gets installed and then the new "OS" new tune to replace so probably no problem. It will be a total rewrite of the software.


Actually just retuned today and the car runs better than ever before. I already had premium in it and I forgot what it was like to feel that pull even at low RPMs in Eco mode. Tired of the car not having enough power to get out of its own way! Took the car out for short drive and it felt so good didn't want to go back home. No surging this time felt really smooth. All I can say: I can name that tune in 2 words: Its Back!!!!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes the tune is rated to whatever you told them you had available. If you said I had x mods and 91 is the highest I got then that's what it's set up for. You say I have x mods 93 z rated tires and a upgraded clutch then there is a different tune and speed limiter out there. 

Also the car counts how many times you install and uninstall "Microsoft word" transparent or not. Just be careful if you are going for a power train warranty issue, this is the reason my 2 reflashes all occur on days of a dealership visit.


----------



## GVR4 (Jun 14, 2014)

So when the car is in eco mode (CC on) it is still going to run the same high boost but with a more "eco friendly fuel map"? We originally bought this tune to get better mpgs and be able to have some more power at a push of a button. The gas mileage due to the higher boost is about 5 mpg's lower that it was when it was stock. Just seems like the tune was not very clear. If I knew this I never would've purchased it (99% is highway where gas savings in needed). Not very impressed at all.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

GVR4 said:


> So when the car is in eco mode (CC on) it is still going to run the same high boost but with a more "eco friendly fuel map"? We originally bought this tune to get better mpgs and be able to have some more power at a push of a button. The gas mileage due to the higher boost is about 5 mpg's lower that it was when it was stock. Just seems like the tune was not very clear. If I knew this I never would've purchased it (99% is highway where gas savings in needed). Not very impressed at all.


You will only hit the same boost levels if you are trying to get on it hard. Driving for mileage you shouldn't really be using the pedal very heavy. You could always send an email to trifecta and ask them to limit max boost for ECO mode to like 12, but I have a feeling you won't like the drivability.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When you use eco tune, do you still use 93 or did you return to 87? There are many factors to play with to get different mpg numbers. When school is in, I have heavier traffic patterns than 2 weeks ago in summer time. When it's raining my MPG is not the same as dry and sunny both sides of the street. If you are stoplight racing or timing lights, the eco tune is going to hit high boost numbers and hurt MPG. We can even go deeper into turbo chargers vs n/a and how much more fuel is being burned if you are holding your revs 3k and beyond between the 2. Are you running budget gas this day then top off with BP and Shell every now and then?


----------



## GVR4 (Jun 14, 2014)

Traffic pattern is the same as it has been. All the roads are flat and the majority of the time it is driven is between 45-55 mph. The car is rarely in boost and is driven like an old person. Fuel is 93 shell, car has synthetic oil and trans fluid and is running 40 psi in all four tires. It is averaging 38.6 mpgs (which is lower as i said than before). The car has been driven on average 50 miles a day and there is zero difference in mileage with it in "eco" or not. Live in Key West, Florida where everyday is the same weather. The high with heat index is around 115 everyday and the low is around 79-82 and storms once a day. It would be nice to talk with BNR about this subject (hence why I posted here.) Its not good seeing how other people can have their cc on and hold throttle at x percentage, and then turn it off and feel the car gain power. Just seems I got 1/2 of the tune.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Besides the WOT trifecta forums, you can also try the trifecta FB group, Vince usually pops up at times if you tag him in something. What gaps are you running for your plugs and how is your A/C usage? have you removed the tune and compared the MPG?


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Definitely remove the tune and see what changes. If you say the traffic/temps haven't changed, and the car is rarely in boost, then I don't know what would possibly cause a mpg drop. Also, trifecta has stated before that the mileage benefits would be geared more towards city driving than highway due to the transmission remap.


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

"Just be careful if you are going for a power train warranty issue, this is the reason my 2 reflashes all occur on days of a dealership visit." 

Sneaky, I like it. What happens if a cus care rep, or GM does a little "research" on your posting?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

There's no proof he actually does so they can't do anything 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

poodok said:


> "Just be careful if you are going for a power train warranty issue, this is the reason my 2 reflashes all occur on days of a dealership visit."
> 
> Sneaky, I like it. What happens if a cus care rep, or GM does a little "research" on your posting?


Those are the risks you take when you mod. The reps here aren't here for that purpose to single out 1 Cruze owner out of 16791 members.


----------



## GVR4 (Jun 14, 2014)

16,791 people did not order this tune. I'll just contact trifecta. I am getting nowhere on here.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GVR4 said:


> 16,791 people did not order this tune. I'll just contact trifecta. I am getting nowhere on here.


How have you been contacting them besides this post?

Try here as well...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/234878003235417/


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

I just installed the tune (through Mace Engineering) on my Cruze 1.6T manual (no mods) and it surges on light acceleration, esp from a standing start in 1st gear. I use the manufacturer recommended 95ron (aus spec) fuel which was specified when I applied for the tune. I'm hoping a revised tune that I'm waiting on will fix it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rochas said:


> I just installed the tune (through Mace Engineering) on my Cruze 1.6T manual (no mods) and it surges on light acceleration, esp from a standing start in 1st gear. I use the manufacturer recommended 95ron (aus spec) fuel which was specified when I applied for the tune. I'm hoping a revised tune that I'm waiting on will fix it.


What spark plug gap was recommended on a tuned 1.6T?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We haven't been able to get on here as much lately being so busy, but we will be on more starting this week. Did you contact us via email at all? It's normal to see high boost in eco mode under full throttle conditions depending on things like air density and elevation.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not trying to thread jack but my cruze used to do the same on the eco tune (only once in a while would hit 20) but I hadn't driven mine in a few days then yesterday took it for a drive and it would only hit 15 psi. It still felt strong but the needle would kinds flutter and hold at 15psi... anyone else have this prob?


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

No idea...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Boost will vary depending on the humidity, air density, temperature, etc. Nothing to worry about, probably just hot outside.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

3 weeks since my base tune and I still haven't heard back from Mace Engineering with a revised tune... They could at least update me regularly given I shelled out AU$750.


----------

